# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone have the Eheim 2126 or 2128 Thermo Version Canister filter?



## Christopher (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying one and was curious on how the integrated heating system works and if you like it.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying one and was curious on how the integrated heating system works and if you like it.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Best thing since sliced bread, lol. I have one and love not having a heater in the tank. There is a thick coil similar to those in electric water kettles made of stainless steel. It has a separate power cord from the motor unit. 

Some people have concerns about unit failure and losing the use of the filter. If this ever occurs simply unplug the heater as it has nothing to do with the filter motor. I was concerned with calcium buildup due to our hardwater here in Southern California possibly due to electrolisis. The element looks completely smooth and clean when I do filter changes so no problem there. The element is located on the bottom of the canister and is a very thick coil shaped something like this "S" and the thickness of a wide drinking straw. 

Did I mention how much I like it, lol?

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

The integrated heating system consists of a heating element in the bottom of the canister, and a digital thermometer/temp controler on the side of the unit. 

I do get a number of them returned every year. Personally I think it's a nice idea, removing that heater form the tank. However you need to take good care of the element, or it will run into problems. You also need to protect the controler, or again you will have problems. Lots of them work flawlessly for years, but those that do are well maintained.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Wow Justin, we posted at the same time. We have 3 units and never had any problems with them. One is the older model without the separate controller and I like that one better as there is nothing to put in the tank.

What were some of the problems? Did Eheim replace the entire unit or offer to fix them? 

We've used Eheim for 45-years with absolutely no problems. One old canister was in service @ 30 years (no built-in heating element though). 

What I find lousy with Eheim is a total lack of any response from questions posted at their website. I've written in German and English but still completely ignored, lol. I complained about it at their main office in Germany and they seemed complete surprized to the point that they gave me a wet/dry unit for free. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Christopher (Jul 1, 2003)

Switching from being a Reef Keeper to a Planted Tank setup I made the mistake of using a Wet Dry filter. I went thru a 5lb CO2 tank on a 58gal aquarium in 2 weeks. I'm starting over and am going to get the eheim 2128. I like the idea of having the heating element in the filter. I do have a Dupla cable heating system but being only 100 watts it's not enogh to keep up with the Minnesota winters.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

They rock. It's nice to have a tank that is free of additional clutter.

------------------------
Our diary: http://www.deardiary.net/cgi-bin/viewer.cgi?diary=27982&view=welcome&comments=on


----------

